#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-19
<nettezzaumana> moinmoin
<[[Rattenak]]> myslite ze existuje nakej prikas proto aby aplikace mnela vyuziti max nekolik % s CPU ?
<FrostyX> prikaz nice myslim
<[[Rattenak]]> sem nael program
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-20
<qvecko> Zdravím :-)
<qvecko> potřeboval bych drobeček pomoc. Sedim tedka u pracovniho pc s vidlema a potřeboval bych defaultní font Ubuntu. Nedaří se mi ho na netu sehnat s diakritikou, jen bez ni. Byl by někdo tak laskav a poslal mi ho? (odkaz na leteckou postu, cokoli). Diky moc
<KarelJ> Zdravím, potřeboju provázat Thunderbird s antivirem Clamav. V záložkách mám Thunderbird svázán s Spamassasinem. Zkoušel jsem p3scan, ale nejde mi to nastavit. Můžete někdo napsat návod, jak to přesně udělat, aby emailové zprávy v Thunderbirdu byly skenovány i antivirem. Plugin clamassasin mám nainstalovaný také. Zprávy které přijímám nejsou antivirusem skenovány. Díky moc za ochotu a čas Karel J.
<KarelJ> Ještě doplňuji, že mám Ubuntu studio x64. Jsem připojen k domácí síti routerem DI - 524. Mám nainstalovaný balík p3scan, vše ke clamav. Díky
<qvecko> Zdravim Karle, mam pocit ze zde jsou pouze lide, co se ptaji, ale odpovídají tu jen roboti :)
<KarelJ> No neva, snad někdo poradí. Jinak by jsem taky chtěl, aby antivirus kontroloval webové stránky co načte při přístupu. Mám sice nainstalovaný havp balíček, ale domnívám se, že to je nefunkční. Sice na linux moc viry nejsou, je jich jenom pár, ale podle mne je otázka času, kdy to někoho napadne a něco vymyslí. Lidi jsou někdy pěkný pošuci.
<KarelJ> No a když někdo neporadí, zkusíme pokus omyl a pomůžeme si sami. ne?
<KarelJ> Jinak pokud jde o ten p3scan, našel jsem na netu: http://p3scan.sourceforge.net/lanexample.html , ale neumím bohužel englisch...
<KarelJ> Jo a kdyby jste se chtěl někdo na něco zeptat, ptejte se. něco vím, i když né moc..
<qvecko> Tak ja ti mohu zkusit polozit stejnou otazku, spis prosbu:
<qvecko> potřeboval bych drobeček pomoc. Sedim tedka u pracovniho pc s vidlema a potřeboval bych defaultní font Ubuntu. Nedaří se mi ho na netu sehnat s diakritikou, jen bez ni. Byl by někdo tak laskav a poslal mi ho? (odkaz na leteckou postu, cokoli). Diky moc
<qvecko> je zapotrebi ho vytahnout z nějakeho adresare...
<KarelJ> No to fakt nevím. :(
<KarelJ> Já mám sadu fontů,které používám, když si do videa vkládám titulky. Ten je i s háčkama. Tohle myslíš? Je to DejaVu-Sans-Bold-Oblique.ttf. To chceš?
<h00ked> fuj to je pismenek najednou
<KarelJ> Koukám že se to tu fakt moc nehýbe....:(
<dany> Zdravím, začal jsem s ubuntu... a naskytl se mi takovej problem ze pri instalaci ovladace na grafickou kartu a restartovani systemu mi zmizi vrchni panel s aplikacemi a vsim ostatnim a zobrazi se podobnej v levo a nejde na nej klikat, ale kdyz odeberu ovladac ke grafice jede to zase normalne ale nejde mi 3D ... nevi nekdo co stim prosim ?? 
<KarelJ> Co se stane, když na ten panel klikneš pravým tlačítkem myši?
<dany> nic. vubec to nereaguje :( 
<dany> ale mam na vyber ze 3 ovladacu a na jednom to funguje aspon myslim ze to tak ma bejt ale nechci to tak mit, nejde tam nastavovat panely a dalsi veci 
<KarelJ> Jakou máš distribuci linuxU?
<dany> ubuntu 11.04 
<dany> poslu obrazky mozna to pomuze 
<KarelJ> Myyslím, že se to už řešilo na foru. Zkus přeinstalovat balíček gnome-pane. Nebo zkus nastartovat při přihlášení v Ubuntu classic / je to dole pod přihlašovací obrazovkou. Je tam myslím jen Ubuntu. když to rozbalíš, je tam varianta Gnome classic.
<KarelJ> gnome-panel   Promiň.
<dany> Děkuji vyskouším :) 
<KarelJ> Nebo ještě je na foru: zadej do terminálu příkaz:  gnome-panel --replace Mělo by se přepsat nastavení a měl by se spustit.
<KarelJ> ještě se podívej , to by ti asi mělo pomoct:  http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,47369.0.html
<dany> Tak děkuji za radu :) problém vyřešen
<h00ked> vodafone mi zacina jit na nervy...
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: porad se musi neco platit co, taky me to sere :D
<Amynka> h00ked: taky taky
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> sem se s nima fajtila ze mi dluzi 90 korun
<Amynka> za mesic rekli ze mi tech 80 kc vrati
<Amynka> dalsi mesic mi rekli ze tech 70 kc mi vrati
<Amynka> a dalsi mesic mi volal a rika ze tech 60 kc co mi dluzi mi vratili pred dvema mesici
<Amynka> xD
<TomasBrincil> Vojto, jestli budeš projíždět tenhle log, napiš mi mail, jestli došly placky. Díky.
<[[Rattenak]]> FrostyX da se nak posilat data pomoci post nebo session uplne z jineho serveru ?
<FrostyX> nevim, mozna, nezkousel jsem
<Chinese_soup> řekl bych, že ano
<Chinese_soup> alespoň co se týče POST
<Chinese_soup> ruku do ohně za to nedám
<Chinese_soup> no, tak ja zas jdu idlit
<FrostyX> ja bych taky rekl, ze by to mohlo jit, ale jak rikam, nezkousel jsem
<FrostyX> asi nastartuju druhej pc 
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: tak tu mam nejaky vysledky :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> povidej
<FrostyX> nevim jestli jsi to chtel pouzit presne takto. kdyztak rekni jestli jsi to myslel jinak. http://pastebin.com/Pui3Nndt
<FrostyX> tzn mam formular na jednom serveru, ten vyplnim, presmeruje me to na druhy server a tam se ty data zpracuji ... takle jsi to myslel ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ano
<[[Rattenak]]> jj
<[[Rattenak]]> a funguje ?
<FrostyX> no jasne :)
<[[Rattenak]]> supr diky
<FrostyX> vsak jsem ti hodil odkaz na pastebin
<ZOMBitch> ... a je vlastne v noci tma? :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-21
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: kdepaaaak, v noci sviti obe slunicka :D
<[[Rattenak]]> FrostyX cau,da se nak porovnat vystup z stanek s DB ?
<[[Rattenak]]> jako ze naka stranka udela echo nake cislo
<[[Rattenak]]> a nakej jinej server to porovna s DB
<FrostyX> urcite jo :)
<[[Rattenak]]> ale nevis podcim bych to mnel hledat ?
<FrostyX> ja nevim, pokud nemas pristup k DB toho druheho serveru, tak bych to asi resil tak, ze bych si do nejake promenne ulozil zdrojak te stranky a nasel si v nem co potrebuju
<[[Rattenak]]> uz to mam
<[[Rattenak]]> $homepage = file_get_contents('http://domena.cz/');
<[[Rattenak]]> kdyby te to zajimalo
<[[Rattenak]]> FrostyX kdys neco pustim v konzoli skryte & jak to znova nactu ?
<FrostyX> google ... :) spustis prikaz & potom si pres prikaz jobs vypises procesy na pozadi. v hranatych zavorkach maj cisla. potom das fg %1 kde si misto 1 das to cislo co potrebujes
<[[Rattenak]]> a jde to nak zase hodit dolu ?
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys dotoho nemuzu nic psat ?
<FrostyX> tak to nevim
<FrostyX> k temhle vecem se hodi aplikace screen
<FrostyX> valim spat... bye
<[[Rattenak]]> hoj
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-22
<snouman> Amy! Nespi!
<Pentium> Zdravim,
<Pentium> Mohu pozadat nekoho o radu jak na autologin u Ubuntu 11.04 ? U stareho ubuntu jsem si v /etc/event.d/tty1 nastavil autologin script + startx ovsem v teto nove instalaci jsem nikde event.d nenasel. Mam vse nastavene jen potrebuji po restartu automaticky login a spusteni startx prikazu. Nepouzivam zadne X managery. Tusite nekdo ?
<squirrel> hi
<Guest34397> he
<Benik> Cau, prosim, uz tu nekdo vyresil vypnuti jedne graficke karty pri systemu hybridnich karet v Ubuntu? Diky
<Benik> Jsem z toho nestastny, uz rok nemuzu pouzivat Ubuntu.
<[[Rattenak]]> FrostyX da se ten Screen pouzivat v napr Putty 
<FrostyX> http://www.root.cz/clanky/screen-jeste-mocnejsi-terminal/
<[[Rattenak]]> tady pisou k odnoveni
<[[Rattenak]]> screen -r 6652
<[[Rattenak]]> a uz dobry
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-23
<h00ked> krucinal, sem netusil, ze s ticketovacim systemem je tolik prace.... :D
<h00ked> omg, se mi nejak jebe .htaccess :/
<Amynka> TomasBrincil: smrdiiis
<h00ked> hele kdo se vzbudil :D
<TomasBrincil> Amynka: čau robote
<Amynka> TomasBrincil: cau smrade
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-24
<h00ked> omg sobota rano a ja si pripadam jak v nedeli vecer :/
<Chinese_soup> :)
<h00ked> ani ten blbej htaccess nejsem schopnej napsat :/
<Rattenk> FrostyX cau
<FrostyX> hoj
<Rattenk> http://pastebin.com/Hi1Va5Z8 proc mi ta podminka funguje naopak ?
<Rattenk> kdys se to rovna zobrazi se to 1 echo
<ZOMBitch> Rattenk: kdyz 'if' tak 'then;......;else ...'
<Rattenk> ale nekde mi to funguje normal
<Rattenk> http://pastebin.com/Q6rHQ6K3
<ZOMBitch> ale mozna jak ve kterem jazyku, syntaxi nemas, ale pocitam php
<ZOMBitch> ale tady mas echo v "." :)
<ZOMBitch> tim konci asi vsechno moje vedeni, neznam jazyk, nemuzu slouzit :)
<FrostyX> Rattenk: jak ti muze fungovat naopak ? :-D ... Funguje tak jak je napsana. Koukam na ten prvni kod co jsi mi poslal. Co tam je nepochopitelneho ? kdyz chces aby fungovala obracene, tak misto == dej != a hotovo ne ?
<Rattenk> dekuju :)
<Chinese_soup> omfg
<Chinese_soup> no, radši nic
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> já jen, že jsem ti řekl to samé, nevadí
<Chinese_soup> kromě toho přehození podmínky, což je podle mě úplně zbytečný
<Chinese_soup> když můžeš psát do toho else co chceš místo toho abys měnil == na != a pak psal do if
<Chinese_soup> nevadí
<FrostyX> tak jako muze, stejne tak nevidim duvod proc by nemoh pouzit != ... Ale zbytecne to nebudem rozebirat :)
<Rattenk> jeste mam jednu otazku
<Chinese_soup> no, ja nevidim duvod proc se pta na dvou ruznych kanalech, kdyz tam stejne dostane stejnou odpoved :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<FrostyX> :-D To uz je vec jina :-D
<FrostyX> Jako me je to jedno, poradim kdyz muzu. Jen Nemusel zbytecne cekat az/jestli odpovim a zkusit to resit sam.
<Rattenk> http://pastebin.com/sqWALgEg jak umlcim ten 12 radek aby mi nepsal error kdys sem jeste neodeslal POST
<Rattenk> jenze ten != sem fakt neznal
<Rattenk> vedsinou si nak poradim jak to obratit ale u toho == zrovna ne
<FrostyX> Tak chinese rikal jeste jine reseni
<Chinese_soup> Rattenk: if($_POST['odeslano']) { }
<Chinese_soup> a v { } radek 12
<Rattenk> jako celej ten 12 radek ?
<FrostyX> To neprojde imho ... hodi error ze nezna $_POST['odeslano']. Podle me if(isset($_POST['odeslano']))
<Chinese_soup> dobrá, ja v php nedelam, jen hadam
<FrostyX> :) jasne. Ono to takto urcite v hodne jazycich funguje ne ?
<Rattenk>      if (isset($_POST['nick']) ) overuje jestli uz byla ta tabulka vyplnena
<Rattenk> ale ten 12 radek porad rve error
<Chinese_soup> to už nevím, třeba v pythonu to nejde afaik, ale kdyby tam dal třeba $_POST['odeslano'] = false; tak uz by to jelo, pokud se teda muze nastavovat $_POST['odeslano'] pokud ne tak si na to udelat promennou a menit tu kdyz je $_P... true, ale zbytecne slozite, no :D
<FrostyX> overuje jestli existuje promenna $_POST['nick'] ...
<FrostyX> Rattenk: ukaz jak jsi to napsal
<Rattenk> http://pastebin.com/wYpmELzP
<FrostyX> za 1. nikde nevidim tu podminku co jsem ti rikal a za 2. ukaz pls jakou presne chybu ti to vypisuje
<Rattenk> Warning: mysql_fetch_row() expects parameter 1 to be resource, null given in /var/www/web5/l2server.cz/l2server.cz/vote-test.php on line 19 Tenhle nick nexistuje
<Rattenk> jako vim pro to rve protoze nema to ten post
<Chinese_soup> však už ti řekl co tam máš narvat :) nevím co je na tom tak těžkého, ještě když ti napsal přesné znění a já ti predtim napsal co do te podminky narvat 
<Chinese_soup> co ty uděláš je v podstatě jen copy - paste
<FrostyX> hele nechtel jsi nahodou mit za tim else na radku 12 slozenou zavorku { ?
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: no ale problem je myslim si jinde nez rika. Protoze to vubec nehulaka neexistujici promennou, ale chybu pri cteni z DB ... Ta podminka na kterou se ptal by mu asi ani nepomohla. Ale je fakt, ze na otazku jsme odpovedeli spravne :)
<Chinese_soup> dobrá tedy :)
<FrostyX> Rattenk: jak je to s tou zavorkou za else co jsem se ptal ?
<Rattenk> ne nechtel
<Rattenk> jako ze by se ta podminka ukoncil hned jo ?
<Rattenk> a pak by to jelo na dalsi podminky bezohledu na te predchozi ?
<Rattenk> a uz to nerve
<Rattenk> nevim proc ale nerve :D
<FrostyX> kdyz nedas za if / else slozenou zavorku, spada pod to jen nasledujici prikaz. Takze tam mas jakoby else { $kontrola=mysql_query("select count(*) from characters WHERE char_name='".$_POST['nick']."'"); } a zbytek uz pod to else nespada. Pokud jsi to tak zamyslel, tak je to v poradku, ale rekl bych ze nezamislel
<FrostyX> *nezamyslel
<Rattenk> ale u te druhe podminky to tak mam ne ?
<FrostyX> na kterem radku ?
<Rattenk> 18
<Rattenk> jo ja sem tam zapomnel tu slozenou zavorku
<Rattenk> tedka to tam vidim
<FrostyX> parada :). Uz tomu problemu rozumis ? Nemam dal nic rikat ? :)
<Rattenk> rozumim diky
<FrostyX> ok, nz
<Rattenk> jinak zajimavej script co ?
<FrostyX> necetl jsem to cele. koukam na film :)
<FrostyX> hlavne mas ale dost sileny zpusob odsazovani ti musim rict. Zorientovat co pod co spada je hrozne.
<FrostyX> Nic neobvykleho, stejne (ne)odsazuje pulka tridy, takze nejsi sam. Bylo by dobre se to ale naucit
<Rattenk> jako myslis ty $ ?
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: kam chodíš na školu? :)
<Chinese_soup> Rattenk: celkově kód
<FrostyX> prumyslovka v bruntale
<FrostyX> obor informatika
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, myslim ze vic jak pulka tridy
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: :) ok
<FrostyX> Rattenk: jj myslim celkove kod. Proste kdyz pises napriklad podminku, tak to co pod ni spada se odsazuje tabem / urcitym poctem mezer doprava
<FrostyX> ukazu ti jak to myslim
<Rattenk> jo jo chapu
<Rattenk> vzhled
<Rattenk> mne to i samo tabuje
<Rattenk> ale nevyuzivam to
<Chinese_soup> tak vyuzivej
<Chinese_soup> jinak se v tom potom nevyznas
<Chinese_soup> jeste kdyz ti to tabuje samo, tak je to jeste lehci to pouzivat
<FrostyX> Rattenk: toto je kousek tveho kodu ... http://pastebin.com/v3EE2Gcx ted je jasne videt, co pod kterou podminku patri
<Rattenk> no vypada to pekne
<FrostyX> a hlavne je to prehledne. Mnohem lepe se hledaji chyby, kdyz je ten kod slusne odsazeny
<Rattenk>  FrostyX
<Rattenk> kdys dam
<Rattenk>    $radku=mysql_query("select count(*) from items WHERE owner_id='".$charid2[0]." and item_id='$iditemu '"); 
<Rattenk> co mam pak pouzit ? mysql_fetch_row mi nejde
<FrostyX> to ti nereknu. Jestli chces zjistit jen pocet radku, tak ja to delaval takto: $query = mysql_query("SELECT `ID` FROM `$tabulka` WHERE `XX`='YY' AND `ZZ` = 'CC'");
<FrostyX> 					$radku = mysql_num_rows($query);
<Rattenk> a to ti vypise cislo ?
<Rattenk> co jineho :D
<FrostyX> to jsi chtel ne ?
<Rattenk> jj
<Rattenk> vis neco o escapovani ?
<FrostyX> no
<Rattenk> mam escapovat i $_POST['nick'] a podobne ?
<FrostyX> jde o to co je v nich. Kdyz budes treba v php vypisovat retezec "<lol> xxxxx" ono se to <lol> prevede na html, takze se vubec nezobrazi. proto se musi ty specialni znaky vyescapovat a napsat to jako "\<lol\>" ... 
<FrostyX> Musis zvazit sam kdy se ti to hodi a kdy ne.
<FrostyX> Kdyz takto zabezpecis formular, nikdo ti tam nemuze napsat zadny html nebo javascript, takze ti nemuze nijak rozhodit stranku. Nekdy zas ale chces aby uzivatel do formulare html psat mohl, takze se to nehodi ... musis zvazit
<Rattenk> ja se spsis bojim aby mi tam nenapsaly delete
<Rattenk> ale tam neni kam protoze ja tam overeuju nick podle nicku co uz tam je
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-25
<Rattenk> FrostyX cau
<Rattenk> prosimte jak udelam u mysql aby mi vypsala kde ma chybu ?
<FrostyX> hoj
<FrostyX> nevim jak to myslis. chces zjistit kde mas chybu v SQL dotazu ?
<Rattenk> jj
<FrostyX> to uz jsem ti myslim rikal. Myslim ze i phpmyadmina mas ... tak ho otevri, prihlas se do nej, a pak je tam moznost psat SQL prikazy ... tak ho tam napis, nechej provest a vypise ti co je spatne
<Rattenk> a to nejde promo pres php ?
<Rattenk> primo*
<FrostyX> nevim o tom. 
<FrostyX> nikdy jsem to nepotreboval
<h00ked_> kruciprsk a ted dilema.... :D
<SquirrelCZE> povidej :D
<SquirrelCZE> jinak se musim priznat
 * SquirrelCZE uz neni ubuntak
<SquirrelCZE> jsem ted archlinuxak s Awesome Windows Manager :D
<h00ked_> jaky kdo pouzivate spam sracky? :D
<SquirrelCZE> wut?
<h00ked_> sem tam jebnul spamassassin na mailserver
<h00ked_> snad to bud fachat :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked_> navic nevim jaky tam dat gui... jestli roundcube, nebo neco jinyho... :D
<SquirrelCZE> mamiiiiii
<SquirrelCZE> on mluvi sproste
<h00ked_> tak ja nevim co, sem nasazoval squirrelmail, pak roundcube a pak uz nic neznam :D
<h00ked_> tam dam squirrelmail, at se treba zblazni :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked_> hm... connections dropped :D
<h00ked_> blby konfiguraky...
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked_> komentare tam sou na hovno, stejne je nikdo necte a jenom v tom delaj bordel...
<h00ked_> neni to trosku prehnane?
<h00ked_> $FS = array("B","kB","MB","GB","TB","PB","EB","ZB","YB");
<SquirrelCZE> pro jistotu :D
<h00ked_> hm... asi jo
<h00ked_> ale jelikoz to ukazuje velikost log souboru.... :D
<SquirrelCZE> tak u log souboru se divim :D
<h00ked_> no prave :D
<SquirrelCZE> jako treba DB googlu podle mne uz dosauhe tech EB
<h00ked_> koder si dal asi veselou tycinku :D
<SquirrelCZE> mozna az ZB
<SquirrelCZE> ale logy? :D
<h00ked_> tj, ale ja nejsem google vis co :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> jako, mne treba ted rozesmalo
<SquirrelCZE> ze u jednoho Datoveho Centra Googlu zakazali rozsireni
<h00ked_> ?
<SquirrelCZE> protoze kdyby to google udelal, tak by moc ohrival vedlejsi reku :-)
<h00ked_> lol :D
<SquirrelCZE> s tim ze jediny u koho se tohle jeste resi jsou Jaderne Elektrarny
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<h00ked_> kolik tam maji TDP? par GW? :D
<SquirrelCZE> buh vi :D
<SquirrelCZE> ale vis jaky, zalezi taky jaka reka apod...
<h00ked_> no jestli vede z mexika tak na to bacha
<h00ked_> ty jejich reky jsou vznetlive :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> ale i tak
<SquirrelCZE> dneska mas procak tak 60w?
<h00ked_> mas recht
<h00ked_> vypalit mexiko :D
<SquirrelCZE> ty serverove....
<h00ked_> ty vole
<SquirrelCZE> co? :D
<h00ked_> xeony co pouzivam maji 130w :D
<SquirrelCZE> pockej
<SquirrelCZE> jo aha
<SquirrelCZE> tak stejne, to mas minimalne dva na suplik v racku
<SquirrelCZE> ovsem u google bych si tipnul 4
<SquirrelCZE> takze 520W na suplik
<SquirrelCZE> ted kolik supliku je v racku? :D
<h00ked_> 42 na 1U
<SquirrelCZE> no
<h00ked_> 24 na 2U apod
<SquirrelCZE> skoro 22kW !
<SquirrelCZE> na 42 supliku
<SquirrelCZE> a to mas jeden rack
<h00ked_> na jednu skrin :D
<SquirrelCZE> vem si ze oni tech racku maji XY :D
<SquirrelCZE> a samozrejmne, google chladi vodou :D
<h00ked_> spis dusikem a misto vody tam maji fridex nebo vodku :D
<SquirrelCZE> ee
<SquirrelCZE> voda
<SquirrelCZE> jen jedna vec je ze voda je docela obecny pojem, ze....
<h00ked_> prave
<SquirrelCZE> mne treba napadlo
<SquirrelCZE> proc to  zime nenapoji na plynovod mesta
<SquirrelCZE> a neohrivaji tak mestu plyn
<SquirrelCZE> by usetrili oba :D
<h00ked_> ohrejvat plyn? :D:D
<SquirrelCZE> vis jak, zima, ty mas v bite 40 stupnu a vsichni jen: zasranej google
<h00ked_> jo takhle, ja to blbe precetl :D
<h00ked_> ale premyslim, ze bych rozjel minecraft server... hodne lidi na tom ujizdi cece... az se mi to hnusi normalne :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked_> hm... ted koukam na CRAY.. to jsou taky hezky masinky :D
<h00ked_> omg ja toho codera zabiju...
<flack-Z> cafte
<flack-Z> technicka otazka ohladom ftp cat6 kablu
<h00ked_> mam rozbity kleste sry :D
<flack-Z> je problem ak sa pouzije v sieti miesto cat5e kablu kabel cat6? 
<flack-Z> ja myslim ak mas doma bezne sietove prvky kde sa pouziva cat5e
<flack-Z> a pouzijes kabel cat6 :D
<flack-Z> ci to zacne mat nejake kolizie alebo sa to nedoporucuje
<flack-Z> pripadne ci je to v tomto pripade  jedno...
<flack-Z> je mi jasne ze by bol problem ak by bola siet cat6a a clovek by pouzil kabelaz cat5e
<flack-Z> ale ja chcem vediet ci to ma nejaky fyzikalny vliv ak clovek v domacom prostredi bez specialnych prvkou proste pouzil kabel cat6 miesto cat5e
<flack-Z> dovod je jednoduchy--- pretoze maam nejake kusky cat6 kablu v garazi mozno to je dokonca cat6a to nevim kuknem to neskor
<flack-Z> ale potreboval by som na strechu k access pointu priviest novy kabel najlepsie ftp a prave tie kalbe co mi lezia  v garazi su ftp akurat je to cat6/a cize je hrubsi a ma aj celkovo pevnejsi plast ako ten UTP co mam na streche-za chvilu totizto zhnije :D
<flack-Z> a este dodatok . NE nemam doma ziadny 10Giga prvok :D
<flack-Z> aktivny  prvok.. iba pasivny a to je teda ten zmienovany kabel :D
<h00ked_> omg proc mi to nechce vypisovat :/
<flack-Z> h00ked_, asi si zabudol pisat :D
<h00ked_> nezapomel :D
<h00ked_> jako twl http://h00ked.cz/linux_monitoring.php
<h00ked_> no neurizl bys tomu coderovi koule za tohle? :D
<h00ked_> hm... ciste hypoteticky, kdyz v php priradim cudliku spusteni bashovyho scriptu, ktery potrebuje roota, bude stacit tomu scriptu chown root:root ? :D
<FrostyX> podle me to stacit nebude. Nemuzes to resit pres sudo ?
<FrostyX> nopasswd v sudoers a pak to pres php spustit se sudem ...
<Amynka> hej smradi
<Amynka> pouzivate netbeans na ubuntu?
<h00ked_> netbeans sucks, eclipse rullez :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked_> omg ona snad neexistuje deska se zacate a integrovanym napajenim :/
#ubuntu-cz 2012-09-19
<Nethe> Zdarec :) Nemel by nekdo zajem o VPS? 2 CPU / 2 GB RAM / 100GB za 400/m? Pripadne webhosting /php, mysql s vlastni administraci/... k hostingu je domena eu zdarma
<Nethe> k vps je verejna ip adresa, dostupnost 24/7
<Nethe> no kdybyste nekdo chteli, dejte vedet na matyno@gmail.com ;) Mam server a hledam pro nej vyuziti. Diky.
<Nethe> jinak automaticky zalohy jsou samozdrejmosti.
#ubuntu-cz 2012-09-20
<Alda_> zdravím
<Alda_> vi nekdo jak vyexportovat hesla z opery?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-09-21
<Sinedios> nazdar je tu niekto kto ma cas poradit ohladne conky?
<Chinese_soup> v 1 rano v sobotu? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Sinedios> uz netreba :D
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<Sinedios> exit
#ubuntu-cz 2012-09-22
<sinedios> nazdar ludia
<sinedios> v mint 13 mam problem s default apps
<sinedios> oznacil som chromium ako default browser ale absolutne ho ignoruje
<sinedios> linky stale otvara v nejakom prehliadaci web
<sinedios> resp. nejde mi ho nastavit ako default browser
<sinedios> a ani firefox
<sinedios> Zdar stale nikto koho napada preco mi nejde nastavit chromium v minte ako default browser?
<sinedios> ...
<Willi-Smith> Ahoj, pomohl by mi tu někdo s php a regulárnímy vyrazy, při extrahování všech tagu z libo. stránky?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-09-23
<Filp> zdravím.. dneska som sa rozhodol že prestanem používať windows+linux a začal iba linux.. na moje prekvapenie po sformátovaní partície kde bol windows prestal ísť aj linux(blik :D).. preto som si z usb nainštaloval linux odznova.. všetko prebehlo v pohode.. a potom keď som zapol PC tak iba čierna obrazovka z blikajúcim začiatkom vety.. po pár reštartoch linux ale nabehol aj keď som to sám nechápal.. aktualizoval som a p
<Filp> poradte dakto pls..
<Chinese_soup> aktualizoval som a p?
<Chinese_soup> ok
<Chinese_soup> tak si naser!
<Chinese_soup> \o/
<Chinese_soup> solved; next!
<peatene> ahoj je tu nekdo
<phil> ahoj
<peatene> jak funguje live ubuntu studio
<peatene> mam nainstalovane lili na usb
<peatene> nechci ho instalovat na pc ale chci ho vyzkouset bez instalace
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-16
<donjon> TROLOOLOLOLOLOLOLO
<donjon> pomoc
<hexo> comop
<donjon> corobis
<donjon> hexo: nemas furt reverz
<donjon> ;(
<hexo> reverz je nudny
<hexo> takto mozem aspon machrovat
<hexo> CI?
<donjon> CI
<donjon> CI
<donjon> NIE
<donjon> NIE
<donjon> CI
<donjon> IC
<donjon> IEN
<donjon> BU
<donjon> co tak
<donjon> si zakoledovat o kick?
<hexo> raketak
<donjon> :D
<donjon> 14:10 [@ChanServ    ] [ donjon ] [ jdrab] [ Ratten   ] [ |Nuclear|]
<donjon> 14:10 [@TadeasParik ] [ FrostyX] [ lisca] [ ubuntulog]
<donjon> 14:10 [ Chinese_soup] [ hexo   ] [ mirda] [ ZeXx86   ]
<donjon> j
<donjon> lift-off
<donjon> kto sa prvy ozve je gay
<hexo>  ---------------
<hexo> < donjon je gay >
<hexo>  ---------------
<hexo>            ^__^
<hexo>            (oo)\_______
<hexo>             (__)\       )\/\
<hexo>                 ||----w |
<hexo>                 ||     ||
<donjon> ratten
<Ratten> h
<lisca> dobry den
<lisca> urobil som chmod -x /bin/chmod
<lisca> kto mi poradi ako napravit?
<mirda> lisca: oprav to z live cd
<mirda> pripadne z chrootu pokud vis jak na to
<lisca> mirda: /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /bin/chmod +x /bin/chmod
 * lisca odobralo mirdovi vodicak k pocitacu
<lisca> to su sposoby
<lisca> dakto poradi
<lisca> a este si z neho utahuju
<lisca> :(
<lisca> a keby len tak poradi
<mirda> ridicak na pocitac nemam a ani nechci, to je only MS world 
<lisca> ale podla lodneho dennika je to jediny clovek co na #ubuntu-cz niekomu poradil
<lisca> za poslednych osem tyzdnov, tri dni a jednu hodinu
<hexo> \o/
<hexo> zlomili sa lady!
<lisca> je to tak
<mirda> nemyslel jsem to zle, moznosti je spousta
<lisca> mirda: no este jednu. ale sikovnu nech si opravis reputaciu!
<mirda> co spatneho je na chrootu nebo livku? jiste kvuli livku musis rebootovat a chroot taky neni one-line zalezitost
<mirda> dalsi moznosti me bohuzel nenapadaji, az tak znalej v linuxu nejsem
<lisca> z toho si nic nerob
<lisca> my sme zrovna usli z #fedora-cs
<lisca> lebo tam uz vobec nikto linuxu nerozumie
<mirda> :)
<lisca> iba drogy a nasilie sa tam riesi
<lisca> a bohuruhacstvo
<mirda> tak ten kanal nesleduju vubec
<mirda> je fakt ze je to tu mrtvy, cca na zacatku jara to tu jeste trochu zilo
<vlca> este cez c-cko sa to da
<lisca> vlca: kamo, nemas kompiler, to je jasne
<lisca> vlca: kto by mal na ubuntu kompiler
<vlca> lisca: vrrrrr
<lisca> vlca: mas iba shell a coreutils
<mirda> treba ja ^.^ kompiloval jsem si minetest :D
<vlca> kto by na ubuntu poznal /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<lisca> vlca: a kancelarsku spinku a vyhoretu zapalku
<mirda> vlca: +1
<mirda> pouzivate nekdo trinity desktop?
<hexo> \o
<impure_hate> ahoj
<lisca> impure_hate: ahoj!
<lisca> impure_hate: urobil som apt-get remove apt
<lisca> impure_hate: ako mam napravit?
<impure_hate> neviem :(             
<impure_hate> lisca: apt install apt?
<impure_hate> jaj!
<impure_hate> no to bude problem
<impure_hate> ale dpkg to isti
<lisca> impure_hate: to som ti zabudol povedat
<lisca> impure_hate: ja som urobil aj dpkg -P dpkg
<impure_hate> lisca: potom uz pomoze iba wget
<impure_hate> a gay.pl
<lisca> impure_hate: ja som praveze pustil /usr/bin/wget -O /usr/bin/wget /usr/bin/wget omylom
<impure_hate> lisca: a curl!?
<lisca> impure_hate: nebudes mi verit, ale /usr/bin/curl -o /usr/bin/curl file:///usr/bin/curl tiez
<lisca> impure_hate: nevedel som co mam skusat!
<impure_hate> impure_hate: fuu, tak to netcatom vyriesime nejak
<lisca> impure_hate: sa ti bojim priznat co sa stalo netcatu trochu
<lisca> impure_hate: som nevedel, ze ho mam, tak som ho skusil catnut a netcatnut lokalne
<lisca> :(
<impure_hate> :(
<impure_hate> ale to urcite pojde nejak spravit!
<lisca> impure_hate: pomozes mi s tym?
<impure_hate> lisca: urcite!
<impure_hate> lisca: teda pokial sa /dev/tcp nieco nestalo
<lisca> impure_hate: to v mojom tcsh nemam :(
<impure_hate> fuuu
<impure_hate> lisca: a dd mas?
<impure_hate> cdromku?
<impure_hate> alebo disketovku?
<lisca> impure_hate: mal som, ale chcel som dva, tak som spustil /bin/dd if=/bin/dd of=/bin/dd
<lisca> impure_hate: a potom to uz neslo
<lisca> impure_hate: v disketovke sa mi posledne zasekla kreditna karta ked som nakupoval v eshope :(
<impure_hate> lisca: fuha, a ako teraz nakupujes?
 * lisca sa citi trochu ako hlupak :(
<lisca> impure_hate: do billy chodim, stravenkami
<impure_hate> no to musi byt tazke
<lisca> je :(
<impure_hate> ale nieco urcite vymyslime!
<impure_hate> nezufaj
<lisca> viem co! povodne som chcel len odstranit midnight commander
<lisca> a pustil som /bin/rm /bin/rm
<impure_hate> no to sa odporuca
<lisca> aby som si bol isty
<impure_hate> jasne
<lisca> ale mozem to zmazat findom!
<impure_hate> chapem
<impure_hate> a scp mas?
 * lisca find / -delete -name mc
<lisca> a je to!
<impure_hate> mega
<impure_hate> to som rad
<lisca> impure_hate: dakujem!!!1
<lisca> dako dlho to bezi
<lisca> asi je to moc velke
<impure_hate> jasne, to je normalka
<impure_hate> pomaly disk
<impure_hate> este je obcas dobre stopnut ftp server ale to sa robi zle bez rm
<Chinese_soup> rofl
<lisca> impure_hate: ^^^ sa ti smeju, vyzera to tak; ale nic si z toho nerob
<lisca> impure_hate: podla palubneho dennika si po osmych mesiacoch druhy helpful clovek naokolo, a druhy dnes!
<Chinese_soup> wot
<Chinese_soup> tady se pomáhat nemá
<impure_hate> :(
<Chinese_soup> kdo změnil ten topic :|
<impure_hate> nejak slovaci urcite
<impure_hate> kicknut by ich mal niekto
<Chinese_soup> lel
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-17
* Chinese_soup changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Na nic se neptejte, nemá to cenu. | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz
<zmok> co
<zmok> to tu tento zvandalizoval
* zmok changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Ubuntu hepldesk: /msg hexo | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz
<vlca> CO
<hexo> :D
<vlca> http://www.root.cz/zpravicky/nejpopularnejsi-polozky-v-souboru-vimrc :)
<hexo> vlca: co je backspace?
<TadeasParik> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Backspace_and_delete_problems
<hexo> tyjo
 * hexo to vo .vimrc nema
<hexo> \o/
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-18
<lubko> DOBRE RANO
<vlca> lubko: AAAAAAA
<hexo> \o
<jdrab> \o/
<potion>  |
<jdrab> _,,_
<jdrab> fuck
<jdrab> http://youtu.be/FVQlMrPa7lI
* TadeasParik changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Oficiální IRC kanál české a slovenské komunity Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz/
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-19
<hexo> wuhuuu uz niesom helpdesk :D
<jdrab> h hexo robis helpdesk niekomu ci niecomu?
<hexo> nastastie nie :D
<hexo> ale dva dni ci kolko som tu bol v topiku ako ubuntu helpdesk
<jdrab> hh
<jdrab> ja sa  akurat zamyslam nad tym, aku komunitu by som nahovoril na reportovanie appky pre "narodnu blockovu loteriu" ako gambling aplikaciu na google markete :D
<katka> jdrab: skus mladez pre krista mozno?
<jdrab> :D
<katka> jdrab: http://mpks.sk/
<katka> jdrab: akurat sa im prosim nevysmievaj za logo. maju toho dost.
<jdrab> koniec :D zatial som pocul len o mtv - milost tv 
<jdrab> nevedel som, ze nieco ako mladez pre krista existuje
<jdrab> dakujem katka
<jdrab> :D
<katka> NENI ZAC!!!1
<hexo> :D
<Wele> nasel by se tady nekdo ochotnej mne pomoct ?
<vlca> dont ask to ask
<FrostyX> Wele: => mas se zeptat rovnou. 
<potion> som ochotnej pomoct, nekomu do hrobu, opravit bajk, alebo pomoct zjest veceru
<FrostyX> tady je najednou nejak zivo :-)
<hexo> lzivo
<katka> ja som ochotny aspon neuskodit
<katka> vynimocne
<hexo> ale tak ked sa neopyta
<hexo> ako mu mas pomoct
<hexo> jak nememu decku
<hexo> :D
<katka> aha, oz nie
<katka> offer vyexpiroval
<hexo> TOO LATE
<vlca> latte too
<hexo> TWO LATTE
<hexo> bez masla poprosim, na cibulke
<potion> late na cibulke ? no neviem ci na squate cibulka maju masinku na kafe
<hexo> vyrobia kamennu
<hexo> z bicykla a konpneho vlakna
* TadeasParik changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: +t
* TadeasParik changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Oficiální IRC kanál české a slovenské komunity Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz/
* TadeasParik changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Oficiální IRC kanál české a slovenské Ubuntu komunity | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz/ |
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-20
<katka> co to tu je zase prosim za bordel?
<katka> to tu uz nikto nic negarantuje?
<vlca> ano, negarantuje
<potion> katka apt-get install garant
<potion> vzapeti mas garantovane
<vlca> :D
<ZeXx86> Kdyz vypinate ubuntu (s unity), taky vidite okno s anglickym textem zda chcete vypnout pc??
<TadeasParik> ZeXx86, ano vidíme, je to proto, že se udělala chyba při importu balíků, což už se několikrát stalo
<TadeasParik> ale kvůli jedné verzi nemám náladu to řešit s vývojáři, ve 13.10 je to již opravené
<ZeXx86> hmm, to je tedy blbe :(
<ZeXx86> je to vec kterou lide vidi velmi casto
<ZeXx86> a neni prelozena
<ZeXx86> asi to muze dost lidi odradit 
<vlca> to niekto pouziva neanglicku lokalizaciu ?
<TadeasParik> ten řetězec je přeložen - při importu jazykových balíků udělali soudruzi v NDR chybu
<TadeasParik> jelikož má za měsíc vyjít verze nová, kde je to opravené, tak to opravdu řešit nebudu
<TadeasParik> a btw, stačí zvednout prdel a nahlásit to můžete sami... toliko vše
<ZeXx86> no ja se koukal, ze to prelozene je, proto jsem se ptal
<TadeasParik> já to vysvětlil, proto jsem odpověděl, tak jak jsem odpověděl
<ZeXx86> no jsem zvedav na 13.10 jestil uz to s nvidii jede podle mych predstav
<ZeXx86> *unity
<ZeXx86> neni to vubec tak plynule jak bych si predstavoval
<ZeXx86> to KDE 4 je oproti tomu smoth
<ZeXx86> smooth
<ZeXx86> a zere 2x min VRAM
<ZeXx86> i kdyz si to clovek v compizu poladi, tak to neni ono a jeste to po odhlaseni zase muze vse nastavovat znova
<ZeXx86> takove veci me hodne s*rou
<TadeasParik> tohle je do značné míry věc HW - jsou strojky, kde to běhá pěkně, jsou místa, kde je to naopak...
<ZeXx86> kdyz je na 4 jadru s poradnou grafikou znatelne zpozdeni a tearing
<TadeasParik> nvidie není zdaleka takový problém, jako grafiky ATI, tam si začátečník neporadí
<ZeXx86> to jo, ale kdyz muze bezet dobre KDE4 tak proc ne Unity? :)
<ZeXx86> v KDE4 na nic necekam, kliknu a hned to tam je
<ZeXx86> na ubuntu
<ZeXx86> takze je to jen zalezitost prostredi
<TadeasParik> mně unity běží fajn i pod ATI ;) je to v tom taky míra umu a správy systému
<ZeXx86> no tak nvidia ovladace tam jsou hned ale stejne to nejede podle mych predstav
<ZeXx86> ne ze by chybel 3D vykon
<ZeXx86> hry bezi bez problemu
<ZeXx86> ale user experience je na pr
<ZeXx86> d
<ZeXx86> porad chrousta disk kdyz na neco kliknu, atd
<ZeXx86> chytnu okno, posouvam pomaleji a vidim ho rozpulene
<ZeXx86> nejakymu frantovi to je mozna jedno
<TadeasParik> njn, je franta a franta ;)
<TadeasParik> http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=68942.0
<ZeXx86> nebo v Canonicalu nevi co je to smooth :)
<TadeasParik> zkus to tady, jaké budeš mít výsledky
<TadeasParik> asi nerozliší frantu a frantu ;)
<ZeXx86> kdyz pustim KDE4 tak to jede hezky plynule s kompozici i bez
<ZeXx86> kdyz pustim gnome 3 ve fallback rezimu tak taky vykreslovani v pohode
<ZeXx86> kdyz unity tak uz pomale
<ZeXx86> musim nastavit refresh v nastaveni ccsm na 80FPS aby to bylo aspon trochu podobne
<ZeXx86> oni tam cpou 50 nebo kolik
<TadeasParik> no tak nejsi franta, umíš si poradit... což tě ctí a my jsme rádi, že je po problému...
<ZeXx86> a jsem zvedav jak se to s XMir jeste vic spomali
<ZeXx86> no umim, ale moje predstava je takova, ze to bude tak hned po instalaci
<ZeXx86> stve me ze se pridavaji porad nove a nove featury misto poradneho reseni tech starych
<ZeXx86> a porad neco resime :)
<ZeXx86> Mir rozbije polovinu veci, co fungovaly 20 let
<ZeXx86> Takze bud to je extremne lepsi nebo jsou sebevrazi
<TadeasParik> ale to pláčeš na špatném hrobě... zkus to u Canonicalu - my to v ČR nevyvíjeme ;)
<ZeXx86> to jo, ale tam si to neprecte nikdo, tady aspon 2 lide :D
<ZeXx86> stejne budou delat co chteji oni
<feri> dobrý večer
<feri> mám problém s Libre office calc, ak zafarbím bunku nejakou farbou tak farba je stále biela, ale ak 2x kliknem na bunku tak farba je taká akú som nastavil, problém je že potrebujem vidieť farbu bunky keď bunku nemám nakliknutú 
<katka> zase bordel
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-21
<vlca> ZeXx86: tak preco nepouzivas KDE, kde ti to ide ?
<jdrab> \o/
<katka> jdrab: dobry den, ujo!!!11 mate Mir?
<katka> win 2
<katka> bv/win 2
#ubuntu-cz 2014-09-15
<palci> Zdravim. Prosim Vas, vedel by mi niekto poradit s mojim problemom? Mam Ubuntu 14.04 na notebooku Lenovo N200 s procesorom Core 2 Duo T8100.. Moj problem spociva v tom, ze ked je system neaktivny (nehybem misou, nestalcam kalvesy..) tak zamrzne. 
<palci> Skusal som ho preinstalovat, skusal som instalovat rozne ovladace ale nic nepomaha.. zamrzne priblizne po 5tich sekundach neaktivity. Napriklad na hudbe / videach sa to prejavuje tak, ze zacne sekat (z pesnicky je t-t-t-) ako keby sa opakovane prehraval nejaky buffer
<mirda> cauec
<mirda> palci je vlastne fuc
<mirda> by se mohl podivat jestli neco nenajde ve /var/log/kern.log nebo obecne v logach
